# Nice wallpapers to make your desktop more hardcore :)



## sk8harddiefast (Apr 20, 2010)

Always we see screenshots that we want to download the wallpaper but we don't know where to find it or how to search it!
Here i have some really beautiful wallpapers,almost all are in hd up to 1600x1200!
Because everyone worth a nice desktop!!!  

*Abstract,Fractal,Hitech,3d,Fantasy wallpapers*

*1)*http://img690.imageshack.us/img690/6226/atmosphere1600x1200.jpg (also on devianart)
*2)*http://geofrik.files.wordpress.com/2009/01/supernova.jpg
*3)*http://www.freewallpapersdb.com/wallpapers/full/digital-3d-517866571.jpg
*4)*http://www.freewallpapersdb.com/wallpapers/full/digital-3d-787300513.jpg
*5)*http://www.wallpapersdb.org/wallpapers/3d/mushroom_lake_2560x1600.jpg
*6)*http://neshort.deviantart.com/art/bsd-chuckie-II-31876061
*7)*http://www.dreamscene.org/wallpapers/dark_forest.jpg
*8)*http://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn277/corxr/DDR_Microslave_7944_1024_768.jpg
*9)*http://media.photobucket.com/image/microslave/Slack3rKING/Wallpapers/MicroSlave.jpg same with 8 but up to 1400x1050.
*10)*http://fc00.deviantart.net/fs13/f/2007/069/8/b/Red_odyssee_by_Extended_Sight.jpg
*11)*http://methycal.deviantart.com/art/traumaBLAST-22744755
*12)*http://just-blaze.deviantart.com/art/Release-35096770
*13)*http://phade01.deviantart.com/art/Burn-21470063
*14)*http://www.gulfcoastsavvy.com/images/designing_the_future_1600.jpg
*15)*http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs22/f/2007/312/a/a/Reb_Tech_Wallpaper_by_FahrenheitWilt.png
*16)*http://fc00.deviantart.net/fs40/f/2009/021/2/7/The_Tech_Pearl_by_undermoving.jpg
*17)*http://marcinxp.deviantart.com/art/Magnecore-16253285
*18)*http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/6960/1london2000.jpg
*19)*http://www.tancave.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/Kernel.jpg
*20)*http://www.tardis-net.com/ATARAXIA.jpg
*21)*http://wallpaper-s.org/18__Alone_in_the_Dark_5.htm
*22)*http://kingslayer.files.wordpress.com/2008/12/wallpaper_devil_may_cry_3.jpg
*23)*http://josancaballero.files.wordpress.com/2009/10/3dfiction_fractal_01.jpg
*24)*http://redandblackwallpapers.com/wallpapers/moonforest/wide.jpg
*25)*http://www.brensgumbyland.com/The Dark Church.jpg
*26)*http://c2.api.ning.com/files/M2QS2g...hcgok5-Omgz4MZi6PPSi*b5RhnWFvX/DarkForest.jpg
*27)*http://netbattles.com/ironman_wallpaper_1920x1200.jpg
*28)*http://www.wallpaper4me.com/images/wallpapers/abstract_0056-359145.jpeg
*29)*http://www.presidiacreative.com/wp-...antasy_art_scenery_wallpaper_ron_crabb_05.jpg
*30)*http://sites.google.com/site/isainianuj/abstract_0083.jpg
*31)*http://img.wallpaperstock.net:81/web-spider-3d-wallpapers_8351_1280x800.jpg
*32)*http://www.shiftedreality.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/07/miles_from_anywhere_2560x1600.jpg
*33)*http://www.shiftedreality.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/red_autumn_2560x1600.jpg
*34)*http://www.bestqualitywallpapers.com/Hardware/AlienwareMech.jpg
*35)*http://wallpapers.free-review.net/wallpapers/23/Windows_7_-_Alien_from_outer_space.jpg
*36)*http://www.bestqualitywallpapers.com/Hardware/AlienwareAlien.jpg
*37)*http://digitalwebfx.com/images/wallpaper/extreme.jpg
*38)*http://freebsd-image-gallery.netcode.pl/_freebsd-vs-linux/bsd-windows-linux.jpg
*39)*http://www.zastavki.com/pictures/1920x1200/2008/Photoshop_Ship_Crash_008169_.jpg
*40)*http://images.allmoviephoto.com/2002_Ghost_Ship/2002_ghost_ship_010.jpg
*41)*http://wallpaper-s.org/21_~_Sailing_Ship_in_Pacific_Ocean.htm
*42)*http://www.3dwallpapers.in/images/wallpapers/ship in an ocean-830774.jpeg
*43)*http://www.fimlyhub.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/spiral-tech-anime-wallpaper.jpg
*44)*http://www.photosfan.com/images/panoramic-high-definition-picture-of-london-after-1.jpg Like wallpaper 18) But with sepia (i think) colour effect
*45)*http://www.background-wallpapers.com/holidays-wallpapers/halloween/witch-and-castle.html
*46)*http://fc00.deviantart.net/fs22/f/2007/335/7/f/umbrella_corporation_v_2_0_0_by_GrungeStyle.jpg
*47)*http://fc08.deviantart.net/fs22/f/2007/338/b/d/Umbrella_corp_V_3_0_0_by_GrungeStyle.jpg
*48)*http://img151.imageshack.us/img151/3726/gladoslightpurpleuz1.jpg

After a lot of search on web i found this 2 wallpapers that a lot of people ask where to find them!!!!
The wallpaper you can see it on this hacking video:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihzsX52kaoE
And the url to download them 
*1)*http://pixelcatalyst.deviantart.com/art/LOS2002-253766
*2)*http://pixelcatalyst.deviantart.com/art/LOS2004-9568812

*Biohazard & radiation wallpapers*

*1)*http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs47/f/2009/230/0/8/biohazard_by_killest.png
*2)*http://www.adamdorman.com/wallpaper/biohazard_1600.jpg
*3)*http://wall.alphacoders.com/images/Sci Fi/Sci-Fi-Biohazard-57385.jpg
*4)*http://fc06.deviantart.net/fs51/f/2009/306/d/a/Plasma_Bio_Hazard_by_Varcolacu.jpg
*5)*http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_2UbsSBz9c...ok/s1600-h/Yellow_Bio_hazard_Wallpaper_HD.jpg
*6)*http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_2UbsSBz9c...jvKfukw/s1600-h/Bio_Hazard_Black_Green_HD.jpg
*7)*http://blubst3r.deviantart.com/art/Biohazard-108815086
*8)*http://grazx.deviantart.com/art/Grunge-Biohazard-Wallpaper-87384190
*9)*http://tonemapped.deviantart.com/art/Biohazard-Red-104936102
*10)*http://silentthreat.deviantart.com/art/Biohazard-37384385
*11)*http://submicron.deviantart.com/art/powerplant-biohazard-HD-153320656
*12)*http://puinkey.deviantart.com/art/Biohazard-141815708
*13)*http://skillet98.deviantart.com/art/Biohazard-Wallpaper-152884165
*14)*http://thesuper.deviantart.com/art/Biohazard-v2-35988703
*15)*http://darwey.deviantart.com/art/Biohazard-35074527
16)http://kaizo616.deviantart.com/art/Biohazard-Wallpaper-152914624
*17)*http://killer05.deviantart.com/art/Biohazard-wp-22168654
*18)*http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs28/f/2008/046/8/a/Minimal_Metal_Radioactive_by_the_ace_chef.jpg
*19)*http://wall.alphacoders.com/images/378/37815.jpg
*20)*http://submicron.deviantart.com/art/Nuclear-reflective-128551704
*21)*http://z3roibot.deviantart.com/art/Radiation-Area-151906937
*22)*http://www.thewallpapers.org/photo/22704/radioation.jpg

I hope you like the wallpapers


----------



## Beastie (Apr 20, 2010)

What a coincidence! I saw the dystopic London wallpaper maybe 3 weeks ago. But it had slightly different colors.

And this brings some memories from the early 90ies!


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 11, 2010)

if anyone wants,he can post wallpapers too


----------



## fronclynne (May 12, 2010)

*rgb:59/59/59*

[cmd=""]xsetroot -solid grey23[/cmd] is the hardest core (hard-corest?) background I can think of.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 12, 2010)

or xsetroot -solid black


----------



## fronclynne (May 12, 2010)

Well, I can't find the all the old links, but http://friendbear.com/special.html is pretty special, & anything from http://www.yellow5.com/pokey/archive/ is awesome if gimp'd into shape(s).

I find http://www.mopo.ca/2007/06/duck-hunt-dog-wallpaper.html amusing for some reason.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 14, 2010)

Beautiful wallpapers to download here: http://awesomewallpapers.wordpress.com/

This is a very nice retro wallpaper: http://awesomewallpapers.files.wordpress.com/2009/06/classique-black.jpg

some dwm wallpapers: http://cinderwick.ca/files/dwm/dwm-backgrounds-1.0.tar.gz

A wallpaper that i create with gimp  http://img195.imageshack.us/img195/8157/ccode.jpg

Also

*1)*http://img.wallpaperstock.net:81/strange-world-wallpapers_1147_1920x1200.jpg
*2)*http://home.insightbb.com/~mikemelancholic/assets/images/wallpapers/bliss/strange_world_ii_1600.jpg
*3)*http://wallpapers.kalpoint.com/albu...reen_Wallpaper_Strange_World_V_1920__left.jpg
*4)*http://www.rob-sheridan.com/sketchblog/pics/crabwalk-wallpaper2.jpg
*5)*http://i106.photobucket.com/downloa...e Wallpapers/Assassins_Creed_09_1920x1200.jpg
*6)*http://www.theartwolf.com/services/wallpapers/church_morning_1680-1050.JPG
*7)*http://fc06.deviantart.net/fs50/f/2009/298/8/a/Strange_System_by_LightDrop.jpg
*8)*http://www.theartwolf.com/services/wallpapers/durand_1680-1050.jpg
*9)*http://www.theartwolf.com/services/wallpapers/bierstadt_1600-1200.jpg
*10)*http://www.interweb.in/attachments/...mages-photos-picture-gallery-red-hot-ball.jpg
*11)*http://img.phombo.com/img1/photocombo/842/35_Ultimate_HQ_Wallpapers_Pack-3__1600x1200__-15.jpg
*12)*http://wallpaperslife.files.wordpress.com/2008/08/death.jpg
*13)*http://content.wallpapers-room.com/...com___Matte_Wide_by_SaizenMedia_1920x1200.jpg

"Dark" wallpapers on this site: http://dark.pozadia.org/

*Nature wallpapers*

*1)*http://www.skinbase.org/files/archive/shots/301/nature_wallpapers-001_copy.jpg
*2)*http://www.wallpapersgo.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/Fantasy-Nature-Wallpaper.jpg
*3)*http://www.vistawallpapers.org/images/wallpapers/57339581/Wallpapers/Nature/Peacock-tree-nature.jpg
*4)*http://www.forangelsonly.org/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/nature-wallpaper-wwwforangelsonlyorg-6.jpg
*5)*http://www.natureondesktop.com/d/3389-2/free-nature-wallpaper-658.jpg
*6)*http://free-wallpaper-island.com/images/nature .jpg
*7)*http://www.wallpaperstop.com/wallpa...papers/autumn-wallpaper-1920x1200-0911075.jpg
*8)*http://www.ganchinhock.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/0Sun_Rays_in_the_Forest_Germany.jpg
*9)*http://www.ganchinhock.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/Three_Elements__Earth_by_Isilmetriel.jpg
*10)*http://www.ganchinhock.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/Exotika_by_Isilmetriel.jpg
*11)*http://www.wallpaperweb.org/wallpaper/Nature/1920x1080/Wallpaper_1080p_26.jpg
*12)*http://wallpaperesi.com/wp-content/...s-at-Field-Nature-Wallpaper.jpg&h=1050&w=1680
*13)*http://www.ganchinhock.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/Vertical_Limit__Wallpaper_by_Isilmetriel.jpg
*14)*http://awesomewallpapers.files.wordpress.com/2009/09/nature-42.jpg
*15)*http://awesomewallpapers.files.wordpress.com/2009/09/nature-47.jpg
*16)*http://awesomewallpapers.files.wordpress.com/2009/09/nature-58.jpg
*17)*http://www.desktop-wallpaper.org/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/00663-ghostfog-2560x1600.jpg
*18)*http://www.desktop-wallpaper.org/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/00975-goldensun-1600x1200.jpg
*19)*http://www.desktop-wallpaper.org/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/00992-germanlandscape-1600x1200.jpg
*20)*http://www.wallcoo.com/nature/wides...een_landscape_wallpaper_200717041307-1874.jpg
*21)*http://pixhost.ws/avaxhome/ec/13/000c13ec.jpeg
*22)*http://allday.ru/uploads/posts/2009-12/1261276979_20.jpg
*23)*http://www.thewallpapers.org/photo/21267/Nature-Sunset.jpg
*24)*http://3ddigitalwallpapers.com/wp-content/uploads//2009/07/wallpaper-33.jpg
*25)*http://www.alphawallpapers.com/wp-content/uploads//2009/03/31.jpg
*26)*http://www.alphawallpapers.com/wp-content/uploads//2009/02/1920jzyl_9006.jpg

*0ther wallpapers*

*1)*http://www.youwall.com/papel/58d00d2260.jpg
*2)*http://www.wallpaperfedd.com/wallpaper/4/1920x1080.jpg
*3)*http://img151.imageshack.us/img151/3726/gladoslightpurpleuz1.jpg (hitech wallpaper)
*4)*http://img36.imageshack.us/img36/2048/gamescenes31.jpg
*5)*http://www.retroist.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/thundercats-wallpaper.png
*6)*http://impulse100.net/up/Push_by_sanfranguy.jpg
*7)*http://linuxologist.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/02/nudebart_wp.jpeg

*Gnome wallpapers*

*1)*http://news.softpedia.com/images/ne...irst-Beta-for-the-Upcoming-2-28-Version-2.jpg
*2)*http://www.whitecape.org/art/backgrounds/brushed-gnome/Brushed-Gnome-Royal_1600x1200.jpg
*3)*http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_OHVjG26-B...w/OIP8ecjCKYA/s1600/gnome-linux-wallpaper.jpg
*4)*http://altruistic.lbl.gov/mirrors/g.../backgrounds/Brushed-GNOME-Teal_1600x1200.jpg
*5)*http://thundafunda.com/DESKTOPS/plog-content/images/theme-wallpaper/linux-desktop/1600gnome_1007.jpg

*BSD wallpapers*

http://www.ndp77.net/bsd/bsd.html


----------



## graudeejs (May 16, 2010)

space art: http://my.opera.com/phamlythanh/albums/show.dml?id=637848


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 16, 2010)

I search this wallpaper :http://www.gentoo.org/images/shots/fluxbox.jpg about a year but i cannot found it nowhere!anyone who knows or give me a keyword except ball & sphere!


----------



## graudeejs (May 16, 2010)

Eve Online screenshots. Perfect as space art wallpapers 
http://www.gamershell.com/pc/eve_online/screenshots.html


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 26, 2010)

I agree  Really nice


----------



## thuglife (May 26, 2010)

Great site!
http://interfacelift.com


----------



## sixtydoses (May 27, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> After a lot of search on web i found this 2 wallpapers that a lot of people ask where to find them!!!!
> The wallpaper you can see it on this hacking video:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihzsX52kaoE
> And the url to download them
> *1)*http://pixelcatalyst.deviantart.com/art/LOS2002-253766



Good lord, I used to use that wallpaper when I was in college, that was like.. 7 years ago. When I was still using windows *cough* .


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 27, 2010)

And really is veeeery beautiful wallpaper 
When i found it, i could not believe it!
I was searching it about 2 mounts!


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 16, 2010)

*Space wallpapers & Others*

*1)*http://awesomewallpapers.files.wordpress.com/2009/06/zeus_os_x__earth__space_by_zeusosx1.jpg
*2)*http://www.exposenewspaper.com/Images/Photos/Space Art Wallpapers 00.jpg
*3)*http://www.fantasywallpapers.in/bulkupload/Fantasy/Space/Fantasy space-03.jpg
*4)*http://www.wallpaperbase.com/wallpapers/3d/3dspace/3d_space_32.jpg
*5)*http://images2.fanpop.com/images/photos/7000000/Space-Art-Wallpaper-space-7077065-1600-1200.jpg
*6)*http://www.nasa.gov/images/content/216581main_1037_full.jpg
*7)*http://fc04.deviantart.net/fs39/i/2008/337/0/9/Space_Lunar_wallpaper_by_FISHBOT1337.jpg
*8)*http://www.zastavki.com/pictures/1920x1200/2008/Space_Solar_eclipse___View_from_space_010523_.jpg
*9)*http://www.astroden.com/st11k/BRC250/Blue_Moon.jpg
*10)*http://gruppo3.ca.infn.it/usai/moon15.jpg
*11)*http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs25/f/2008/037/2/1/Give_Me_The_Moon_by_Joker84.jpg
*12)*http://wallpapers.free-review.net/wallpapers/23/Moon_Fantasy.jpg
*13)*http://wallpaper-s.org/90_~_They_Stole_The_Moon.htm
*14)*http://www.manywallpapers.com/d/94260/-/kingdom-hearts-moon_1600_x_1200.jpg
*15)*http://www.newvistawallpaper.com/d/74593/-/earth-and-sun_1600_x_1200.jpg
*16)*http://background-wallpaper.110mb.com/images/Wallpapers1600/outer-space/giant-red-lava-planet.jpg
*17)*http://wallpapers.desicomments.com/sun_and_sky/sun_and_sky_40.jpg
*18)*http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/aa118/SwordMaster4537/Space Art/Super-Nova-Space-Art.jpg
*19)*http://picogen.org/gen-image/Water Scapes/waterscapes/water-3.png
*20)*http://thelinuxbox.org/downloads/wallpapers/Autumn_1920_left.jpg


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 21, 2010)

*50 really amazing nature wallpapers*

http://www.hybridlava.com/artwork/photography/50-best-real-world-full-hd-digital-photography/


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 21, 2011)

*FreeBSD wallpapers. Your creations *

[ merged in, let's keep this central -- Mod. ]

A FreeBSD wallpaper that I created  Is not something very special but looks good 
http://imageshack.us/f/205/freebsdt.png/
This is my first one but I will create betters 
Please play with gimp and share yours too


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 21, 2011)

http://files.bsdroot.lv/my/FreeBSD/Artwork/wallpapers/


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 21, 2011)

This 2 are yours? I have both of them but I was not knowing that you created them!!!!


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 21, 2011)

My nick used to be killasmurf86


----------



## michaelrmgreen (Dec 18, 2011)

I like to raid the APOD site: http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 18, 2011)

Really nice


----------



## fryshke (Dec 24, 2011)

They look childish to me (well atleast the ones I opened - "hi tech" fractals).

Since Windows 7 release I'm using the default wallpaper - http://news.softpedia.com/newsImage/Windows-7-RTM-Default-Wallpaper-the-Design-Story-2.jpg/


----------



## calande (Jan 15, 2012)

_Hardcore_ is the appropriate term


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jan 15, 2012)

> Since Windows 7 release I'm using the default wallpaper


On a default machine running Windows 7. And here you saw light and you came...?


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 20, 2012)

I found site with awesome HD wallpapers
http://rooteto.com/wallpapers/most-hd-wallpapers

my favorite (http://dizorb.com/wp-content/upload...zorb_On_the_wings_of_a_dream_HD_Wallpaper.jpg)


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Feb 21, 2012)

I absolutely despise wallpaper. While beautiful to look at, they get in the way of seeing icons and reading their names. Give me black any day.


----------



## paulfrottawa (Feb 25, 2012)

*My favorite login background*

Smoking Hot Devil. 

The picture was just to big to leave on this forum without a thumbnail. But the link should provide a Smoking Hot Devil.


----------



## Chris_H (Jun 12, 2015)

sk8harddiefast said:


> I search this wallpaper :http://www.gentoo.org/images/shots/fluxbox.jpg about a year but i cannot found it nowhere!anyone who knows or give me a keyword except ball & sphere!


You mean this one?
http://bsdwatch.net/articles/gentoo-fluxbox 

--Chris


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 12, 2015)

Yeap. Is the only wallpaper never found and is amazing. Where can I download it?


----------



## Chris_H (Jun 12, 2015)

sk8harddiefast said:


> Yeap. Is the only wallpaper never found and is amazing. Where can I download it?


Click the link below the image (thumbnail) that says "Click here for larger view". 

--Chris


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 12, 2015)

This is the screenshot. I search for the original wallpaper  (Without the fluxbox stuff)


----------



## Chris_H (Jun 12, 2015)

Oh. Sorry. I just grabbed the results based on the link you provided.
I'll see if I can find the desktop (background) itself. 

--Chris


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## virgosun (Oct 17, 2015)

hHi, iI am a new comer.
fFound s lot of inconveniences with freebsdFreeBSD, however this is my screenshot.


----------

